# Goat Locker...a.k.a. Navy Chief Project



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

I wouldn't file this one under "skilled woodworker" category but looked like something fun to work on. Ok, so the Navy Chief's Mess is traditionally referred to as the Goat Locker which is the theme on this one. I came across this pattern and thought it would be neat to modify a little and make a unique challenge coin holder. 

So I got the pattern from The Winfield Collection and it calls for 1 1/2 stock for most of the build. I found a nice slab of poplar yesterday so was able to get a few hours in today to get started. 

Since this will hold challenge coins I don't have a need for the rocker part. I also need a flat surface to make the slots that will hold the coins. So I squared up his back enough to get about 7 inches for the coin slots. 

So here's the picture of the pattern, the blanks cut out and a quick mock up from today's effort. I brought it in to show the wife and she asked why I was making a baby dinosaur...:laughing:. 

More to follow as he gets some shaping to him......


----------



## kyle526 (Jun 6, 2011)

That's awesome


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

That's amazing!


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I like it Al bit I'm a bit confused.

As someone who has never served (Thank you Vets!) I haven't a clue what a challenge coins are or how this piece can be used to display them.

Please enlighten me.


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

That is an awesome design being a goat farmer myself I love the design. The rocking goat actually looks like something i'd be interested in doing. Ill be watching along really looking forward to seeing it completed.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

*progress pics*

Here's an update after a little shaping of the legs and the coin slot installed. So now my wife said it's starting to look like a unicorn now vice a dinosaur. 

Next part is to start shaping the head.


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

How did you do the shaping are the edges just rounded over?


----------



## whaledog (Jul 16, 2012)

Very creative, I like it!


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

jharris2 said:


> I like it Al bit I'm a bit confused.
> 
> As someone who has never served (Thank you Vets!) I haven't a clue what a challenge coins are or how this piece can be used to display them.
> 
> Please enlighten me.


Challenge coins have become very popular across all the branches of military over the years. Challenge coins some in a variety of shapes, sizes, etc, the average is about 1 1/2 inches in diameter. 

There are a variety of opinions on how these things came to be. Here's one version:

There are several stories detailing the origins of the challenge coin. According to the most common story, challenge coins originated during World War I. American volunteers from all parts of the country filled the newly formed flying squadrons. Some were wealthy scions attending colleges such as Yale and Harvard who quit in mid-term to join the war. In one squadron, a wealthy lieutenant ordered medallions struck in solid bronze and presented them to his unit. One young pilot placed the medallion in a small leather pouch that he wore about his neck.
Shortly after acquiring the medallion, the pilots' aircraft was severely damaged by ground fire. He was forced to land behind enemy lines and was immediately captured by a German patrol. In order to discourage his escape, the Germans took all of his personal identification except for the small leather pouch around his neck. In the meantime, he was taken to a small French town near the front. Taking advantage of a bombardment that night, he escaped. However, he was without personal identification. He succeeded in avoiding German patrols by donning civilian attire and reached the front lines. With great difficulty, he crossed no-man's land.
Eventually, he stumbled onto a French outpost. Unfortunately, saboteurs had plagued the French in the sector. They sometimes masqueraded as civilians and wore civilian clothes. Not recognizing the young pilot's American accent, the French thought him to be a saboteur and made ready to execute him. He had no identification to prove his allegiance, but he did have his leather pouch containing the medallion. He showed the medallion to his would-be executioners and one of his French captors recognized the squadron insignia on the medallion. They delayed his execution long enough for him to confirm his identity. Instead of shooting him they gave him a bottle of wine.
Back at his squadron, it became tradition to ensure that all members carried their medallion or coin at all times. This was accomplished through challenge in the following manner - a challenger would ask to see the medallion. If the challenged could not produce a medallion, they were required to buy a drink of choice for the member who challenged them. If the challenged member produced a medallion, then the challenging member was required to pay for the drink. This tradition continued on throughout the war and for many years after the war while surviving members of the squadron were still alive


Now to modern day, it is traditional for service members to carry their unit coin on them at all times. When socializing at the base NCO or Officer club, a person may pull out their coin to challenge others. If the person challenged has a coin, the initiator buys a round...but if no counter challenge then teh drinks on the person who was challenged.

So how does someone get a coin you ask....well you can purchase them at a variety places but Commanding Officers and Senior NCOs like to present these as tokens of appreciation for something noteworthy a service member did...could be Sailor of the Day, doing great on an inspection, etc etc. Usually, these coins given out for good deeds are unique to the person presenting them....maybe his/her name, the words "Commanding Officer", etc etc. 

Long winded but always like to share some military traditions....


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

I have a few Coins, but my favorite is the one my Father-in-Law gave me (handshake and all) on the morning I graduated Boot Camp. Yes, he's an old goat too. My highest one came from the now former Chief of the Navy Reserve, Vice Admiral Dirk J. Debbink. Of course, I really wanted the one my FIL has, Chairman, Joint Chief of Staff, Admiral Mike Mullens. He's got some other cool ones too....:boat:


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

wood_chucker said:


> How did you do the shaping are the edges just rounded over?


 
Yep, just a standard roundover bit and a little sanding...nothing fancy at all.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

whaledog said:


> Very creative, I like it!


Thanks. I'm already planning on making a mustang for myself for the next one.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Al,

Thanks for taking the time to explain the term so well.

I see the double meaning.

The OP (original pilot)  was "challenged" to identify himself, as "in who goes there?" 

And now it's a barroom challenge.

Sounds like a fun tradition.

End of highjack. Sorry all.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

*Shaping of the head, horns and ears*

I had a few minutes to work on the head a little yesterday. I initially cut the taper at the nose with the band saw and rough sanding with an angle grinder. Horns and ears rough-shaped too. Billy is ready to final sand and head to the paint locker to get a nose-to-tail makeover. More to follow.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

hell yeah bud it's comin together


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

One great looking goat in there. Like every detail of it especially the paint job and great version of story about the challenge coins. Thanks for sharing.

________________________________
www.sawblade.com


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

*Billy is finished*

I had time today to get him painted up. He's kaki colored, along with aviation brown hooves, and a combination cover as the final touch. 

Thanks for watching the short journey.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks great!!!! And the dog likes it to. Lol


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Dude, I want one and I have no idea why. Great just great nowI have one more thing to add to the list of projects that are piling up around me. Thanks a lot:laughing:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Al I love it. Th chiefs hat and "brownshoe" hooves are great. You, sir, are an artist.


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Man I love this I gotta do something similar Its great. The wife would especially love it she loves our goats so much. Just gotta think of a new way to make it useful for us Hmmmm.....

Looks like it was a really fun project though and looks great.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

wood_chucker said:


> Man I love this I gotta do something similar Its great. The wife would especially love it she loves our goats so much. Just gotta think of a new way to make it useful for us Hmmmm.....
> 
> Looks like it was a really fun project though and looks great.



What kind of goats do yall raise we raise South African Boer meat goats


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Lol I just asked the same question to you earlier in the dog pic thread.

I raise purebred Nubian milk goats. We really love them a lot we actually should have kids here in about a month. Its about that time of the year.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Tommie Hockett said:


> Dude, I want one and I have no idea why. [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> That is exactly what I said....now the wife was just the opposite..."now why are you building that?".....can you hear the difference in the tones...ha.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

rayking49 said:


> Al I love it. Th chiefs hat and "brownshoe" hooves are great. You, sir, are an artist.


 
Thanks Ray......I'll file this under "if I can do it, anyone can" file. I like the craft painting the best because it dries so quickly...instant gratitude..


----------



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

The combo cover is nice touch. I like it, however, I feel it necessary to disclose that I may be a touch partial on this particular project. Looks awesome bro.


----------

